# Back Exercises?



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

OK so I know this is gonna get a lot of dirty answers haha but in all seriousness... are there any good back exercises/stretches that can be done before riding? I just stick to trails but lately I've noticed that after a while my lower back hurts and not from falling cuz I rarely fall. Old age? Too much twisting? Weak muscles? I do have scoliosis... maybe that? I don't exercise at the moment so that's probably why, but anyone know of a way to stretch out my back...nonsexually lol?


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Start doing yoga. It helps a ton with boarding. It helps with flexibility, balance, and strength. The scoliosis definitely doesn't help you any.










The three on the bottom left are good simple stretches that should help alleviate some of the pain.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

areveruz said:


> Start doing yoga. It helps a ton with boarding. It helps with flexibility, balance, and strength. The scoliosis definitely doesn't help you any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic and yoga advice  guess I should get my yoga mat out. Needed it when I was doing P90X for a while... that didn't last lol. Didn't think of yoga though for flexibility. Gonna try these stretches too


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Didn't think of yoga though for flexibility. Gonna try these stretches too


Yoga is crazy good for flexibility, especially in the spine.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yoga, leg raises, stair squats, sit ups, and an inversion table. All things you need if you keep riding hard every day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Back extensions... Back extension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Injured my back in a work accident when I was 18, stopped rollerblading regularly and my back muscles weakened. All the sudden at 20 I started having back pain for the first time in my life! Doc said I was just weak... So I started doing back extensions. Now this is one of my key core exercises, when I get around to doing them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Oh man! at 48, I have to do my Yoga to stay pain free and limber. WHen I go without doing it for awhile (like recently) I feel like I`m 84! I need to look into an inversion table too. I know you (BA) suggested this to me last year but I just have`nt gotten around to it.
> 
> Sonwobunny, definitely start a Yoga regiment....:thumbsup:


Life saver man seriously you need to get on it. Also those foam rollers for IT bands are great as well. I'm starting to finally slow down now that I turned 30 and it's a result of injuries, probably doesn't help at 16 I was 6'3 at 30 I'm 5'11.5.


----------



## Itsbigdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadlifts are referred to as the king of back exercises and are great for lower back. Another one are "good mornings" other than that as mentioned yoga would be great


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

those foam rollers are the shit.

i gotta learn me some yoga bad.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely inversion therapy! I've had my table since the late '90s and like BA said it is a life saver. 

Also, counter stretch and strengthen your core.

Edit: Snowbunny, if you wear heels often it really can have an impact on your low back. Heels pitch the body forward so the back sort of struggles to maintain posture - the upper back can tighten and brace (in an effort to stack over the pelvis and prevent that forward pitch) and the low back struggles to maintain its curve because its in more of an extended position in that pitch. You can Google for the counter stretch or if I can find the copy I have I'll send it to you in a PM.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've had some misc back problems (none serious) over the years. Generally the most effective stretch for me is just toe touches. You don't have to actually touch your toes, just bend forward, don't force it, let gravity gradually pull you down and concentrate on relaxing the muscles that are holding you up instead of using the muscles to pull yourself down. Do for at least 30 seconds. Less than 30 seconds and you're still resisting.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

^ That's a really good point.

I find when my hamstrings are super tight, my low back is affected. Stretching them out helps.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Edit: Snowbunny, if you wear heels often it really can have an impact on your low back. Heels pitch the body forward so the back sort of struggles to maintain posture - the upper back can tighten and brace (in an effort to stack over the pelvis and prevent that forward pitch) and the low back struggles to maintain its curve because its in more of an extended position in that pitch. You can Google for the counter stretch or if I can find the copy I have I'll send it to you in a PM.


Oh wow really? I always thought heels were bad for ya haha but that's interesting to know thank you. I don't wear heels except if I'm going to a wedding or something. I wear sneakers or fuzzy boots in the winter that have a SLIGHT heel but not much at all, and in the summer it's flip flops, so guess I've been doing it wrong oops haha. I'll think about that thanks

Also for the rest of yaz, these are really great tips and I'm actually looking forward to doing some of these so thank you for the input  heading to the mountain tomorrow, so I'll try some of these before hand


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I will second the inversion table. You don't even have to hang at an extreme angle, just a little bit helps a ton. When I was 27 I herniated two disks in my lower back and couldn't get any relief from it for months. Did physical therapy, chiro, even spoke to a surgeon about possible surgery at referral from by doctor. Decided against surgery and tried the inversion table. After about a week of 10 minutes a day, it improved my pain probably 50%. After another week it was generally gone.

That did the trick short-term. However, over the last few years I was still getting back pain from time to time. Last year I started lifting weights again, lost a bunch of weight, and stretched a lot. FREE-WEIGHT Squats (done right) specifically helped a good deal to strengthen my core and hammies and my lower back pain is now pretty much non-existent. 

So basically, I think what everyone said is good advice, but the real key is having the willpower to actually do the stuff that will help and keep doing it.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen inversion tables and wondered how well they work, but never thought to get one. Would it be something to use AFTER I ride and have back pain or BEFORE to stretch it out? Or both?

Which ones do you guys have and what were the prices?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't recall the make and model of mine, but I just have a basic cheapo model that worked fine. Mine was like 100 bucks I think. I should add that I'm a pretty big guy too (6'5", 250) and it has held up fine for me. 

I found that I had the best results with it from just using it daily and later in the day after my muscles were warmed up. Using it in the morning sometimes would cause me to not get as good of a stretch and it didn't seem as effective. But YMMV, I dunno.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone that said start doing Yoga. Yoga is awesome. I started doing Yoga in college because they had free classes and the classes were filled with hot women. After going a couple times I actually really started to see the benefits of Yoga.. Yoga gives you increased flexibility, and with increased flexibility you are less prone to injury in general. 

One way to think of it, is when you fall on a snowboard, sometimes you get bent or twisted in a way which you don't normally bend or twist, which could possibly tear or break something. But with yoga, your body is conditioned to twist and bend in different ways, so a fall probably isn't going to twist or bend your body any different than it's already used to.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yoga has been great. I try to do 3 days a week of yoga poses for 45-60 minutes focusing on upper legs, hips and lower back. I do a few stretches in the morning before riding every day too. You can get on YouTube and look for Melissa west's page, she has a ton of 45-60 minute videos for free. Start with her beginner stuff and work your way up


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I find lower back pain for me can be caused by tight ham strings and glutes. Often its the other muscles that are messing things up, not the actual site of the pain.

Yes, Yoga is the one!

Just as an aside, this is the main stretch that helps me out.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

grafta said:


> I find lower back pain for me can be caused by tight ham strings and glutes. Often its the other muscles that are messing things up, not the actual site of the pain.
> 
> Yes, Yoga is the one!
> 
> Just as an aside, this is the main stretch that helps me out.




never thought of the other muscles being the ones to hurt my back. makes sense cuz after a while my thighs get hot cuz im out of shape haha  ill try that stretch out as well. i like that stretch too, ive done it in P90X or Insanity. feels good.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I know, I know, seems so obvious, but Nsbosrder is looking for bunnies to party with. 

We could combine the threads and the problem is solved. He is surely skilled in working out back pain issues??? 

I know you adressed this in the OP, but it was too hard to resist... LOL

It would kill TWO birds with one stone though!

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::dizzy:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

racer357 said:


> I know, I know, seems so obvious, but Nsbosrder is looking for bunnies to party with.
> 
> We could combine the threads and the problem is solved. He is surely skilled in working out back pain issues???
> 
> ...


And if you are going to start doing Yoga, it's important to remember that you need nice tight yoga pants to make sure your form is correct. If you would like, you can post pictures of how the pants look on you, and we can let you know if they fit right .

I keed I keed... :laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

racer357 said:


> I know, I know, seems so obvious, but Nsbosrder is looking for bunnies to party with.
> 
> We could combine the threads and the problem is solved. He is surely skilled in working out back pain issues???
> 
> ...


LOL i already commented in that forum  but you have a point lol


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> And if you are going to start doing Yoga, it's important to remember that you need nice tight yoga pants to make sure your form is correct. If you would like, you can post pictures of how the pants look on you, and we can let you know if they fit right .
> 
> I keed I keed... :laugh:


you were just waiting for someone else to start the dirty talk hahaha. i already have yoga pants but no pix awww mannnn sorry :laugh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> you were just waiting for someone else to start the dirty talk hahaha. i already have yoga pants but no pix awww mannnn sorry :laugh:


It's true . I didn't want to be "That Guy", but I have no problem joining in once the first stone has been cast.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> It's true . I didn't want to be "That Guy", but I have no problem joining in once the first stone has been cast.


That's what she said :yahoo:


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

racer357 said:


> I know, I know, seems so obvious, but Nsbosrder is looking for bunnies to party with.
> 
> We could combine the threads and the problem is solved. He is surely skilled in working out back pain issues???
> 
> ...


Oooh, another extreme thread merge! :yahoo:

Seriously, strengthening your core helps your back. Also, hot yoga.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Started to try to get into yoga last week for injury prevention and all. Holy shit! Its definitely more of an exercise than it looks, and just after doing it a few times you feel so loose after. Hopefully I can keep it up.


Hey BA do you really feel that inversion table is a worthy investment even with doing yoga already? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Why is this in site new and suggestions? :icon_scratch:

Anyway, that first pic posted is pretty much my every morning/evening routine riding or not. I used to lift weights a lot, but let my gym membership lapse about 2 years ago. I still do resistance exercises, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, ect. and as I get older I've gotten more and more into Tia chi, it helps to focus your mind on the muscles you are working.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Oh wow really? I always thought heels were bad for ya haha but that's interesting to know thank you. I don't wear heels except if I'm going to a wedding or something. I wear sneakers or fuzzy boots in the winter that have a SLIGHT heel but not much at all, and in the summer it's flip flops, so guess I've been doing it wrong oops haha. I'll think about that thanks


Nope - I was referring to heels like dress heels, so it sounds like you're good there:thumbsup:



XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I've seen inversion tables and wondered how well they work, but never thought to get one. Would it be something to use AFTER I ride and have back pain or BEFORE to stretch it out? Or both?
> 
> Which ones do you guys have and what were the prices?


They work REALLY well. Fun fact: Hippocrates used to invert his patients by securing their ankles to a ladder at different angles. Don't go digging the extension ladder out of the garage...I'd recommend getting an actual inversion table.

Like I said I got mine ages ago but it was around $100. Pretty sure the brand is LifeGear. I hang most days, sometimes morning and night, before riding, and after riding. If you get one it's something you should consider doing year round. Lesson learned after having two herniated lumbar discs! I didn't use my table for a few years. Since that nightmare it's been out of the closet and a fixture in a room since.



grafta said:


> I find lower back pain for me can be caused by tight ham strings and glutes. Often its the other muscles that are messing things up, not the actual site of the pain.
> 
> Just as an aside, this is the main stretch that helps me out.


My tight hamstrings (and glutes for that matter) always affect my low back. 

I think that stretch targets the piriformis, which is an insidious little bugger (in the image it would stretch the right piriformis).


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

planks

10 char


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Lunchball said:


> planks
> 
> 10 char


you're welcome


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> I think that stretch targets the piriformis, which is an insidious little bugger (in the image it would stretch the right piriformis).


Awesome! Yeah, that's the little bugger that messes me up! Thx, learned why that stretch feels so damn good.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

grafta said:


> Awesome! Yeah, that's the little bugger that messes me up! Thx, learned why that stretch feels so damn good.


Yep. It gets most people. For such a relatively small muscle, it really does a lot! (Good and bad)


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

This might have been mentioned(didn't read all the posts) but I'm 42 and have dealt on and off with a little lower back pain. I learned that a lot of it is misdiagnosed as weak back muscles. Your core muscles function in unison. When your stomach muscles get weak, your lower back is forced to do extra work. In other words, work those abs. 20-30 crunches in the morning over a few days and that stuff is gone. I also do toe touches and other stretching. Also walk and sit with proper posture. You can get away with neglecting a lot of this when you are young but it will catch up. If you have a legitimate back injury, you need to get that checked out by a doctor. Hope you get to feelin' right.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

As others have said tight hamstrings and glutes will really mess with your lower back. I had to do physical therapy for the lower back and the main exercise was a hamstring stretch. 

If you can find an object to put your heel on that is no higher than your knee, point your toe to your forehead and lean forward it will help tremendously. You want to feel the stretch right above your knee on the backside of your leg, not up in the mid section of your hamstring. 

That and the crossing your leg over your upper torso (as pictured above several times) are the two best exercises that have helped my lower back and were taught to me in PT. 

Also the other posts on core strength are spot on. Ab work is key to strengthening your core. 

Dead lifts are great for your back, but will work your hamstrings which in the short term will tighten them up like nothing else. Same with stiff leg dead lifts and squats. Great core builder, but you have to stretch regularly or you'll pay for it because when you're doing those exercises you're working the hamstrings which in turns tightens them up.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

pdxrealtor said:


> As others have said tight hamstrings and glutes will really mess with your lower back. I had to do physical therapy for the lower back and the main exercise was a hamstring stretch.
> 
> *If you can find an object to put your heel on that is no higher than your knee, point your toe to your forehead and lean forward it will help tremendously. You want to feel the stretch right above your knee on the backside of your leg, not up in the mid section of your hamstring. *
> 
> ...


I just did the part that you bolded. Holy sweet mother of pearl that was a painful wake up call.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya.... and it works great. Another way, yet more involved but better results, is to lay on your back and loop a belt around your toes with a shoe on.

Put a foam roller under your back (or arch your back) and use the belt to pull your foot over your forehead. You see football players warming up like this, only they have their trainer pushing on their heel.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Do press ups, lying face down, press only your upper body up to get a good stretch in the lower back. You only pause for a second. Do about 10. If you think about the spine, it's always bending forward, this will help balance it out.

Also, keep your hamstrings loose. Lots of hamstring stretches.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

When doing my ab/core excercise, my lower back would always give out first, so my trainer told me to do a "good morning" excercise every workout as part of my stretching, basically while standing take a wide stance, then bend over at the waist and use your back muscles to pull your torso back up, repeat 20 times 3 sets (unless its a back day already). It works/stretches your lower back and legs. As said before, uneven muscle development can cause some serious problems.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

A really good strengthening exercise for lower back- back in general is this.

Lay on stomach. Lift yourself up with your arms in front of you like getting up on a surfboard. Now raise one arm up and then the other without your chest falling back down.
Next step would be to lift the legs up and kick keeping legs off ground. Alternate with arms still keeping chest from touching the ground.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Soggysnow said:


> A really good strengthening exercise for lower back- back in general is this.
> 
> Lay on stomach. Lift yourself up with your arms in front of you like getting up on a surfboard. Now raise one arm up and then the other without your chest falling back down.
> Next step would be to lift the legs up and kick keeping legs off ground. Alternate with arms still keeping chest from touching the ground.


thats called a superman excercise.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Whoracle said:


> thats called a superman excercise.


Yeah and I think we need pictures to demonstrate proper form!!! lol oh god I'm going back to my hole...


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah and I think we need pictures to demonstrate proper form!!! lol oh god I'm going back to my hole...


yes, i agree, preferably straight on from the front and straight on from the back :laugh:


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> thats called a superman excercise.



You are right! I used to do them for my dance classes years ago, once you at strong enough you can lift your hands to the roof and pretty much be right up off your ribs. I had a back of steel back then.


----------

